# Mushers Secret



## MoirasNiceLady (Jul 11, 2011)

Has anyone tried either Mushers Secret Paw Protection or Ikaria Shea Butter Paw Creme? We live in SE IA where summers are pretty hot and winters are nasty cold. Our dogs don't mind the heat so much but in the winter, the salt on the sidewalks used to melt snow and ice makes them lay down and cry. I thought of trying one of these and wondered if any of you had, and if so, what was your experience?

http://musherssecret.net/

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=53266


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

A firiend and musher says it's good.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have it, but I haven't had the chance to use it yet. I will break it out this winter I am sure!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't have any experience with either product but was wondering if you have considered [or tried] booties for their paws?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I tried Musher's Secret last year but by the time I broke down and got it, most of the snow was gone. However.... It did a great job moisturizing their paw pads. The roughness and cracking healed up nicely. I believe that there was less snowballing between Jack's toes. I do plan on trying it again this year.

My pooches don't go where there is de-icer or salt. If they did, I usually wash their paws when we get home.


----------

